# List of IT companies in Noida/gurgaon NCR Region needed !



## esumitkumar (Mar 19, 2005)

I have srchd in Google but no help ! Can u tell me 

Also is there any site of noida or gurgaon like www.bangaloreit.com

??

Thanx in advance !


----------



## infomax.11 (Sep 19, 2006)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> I have srchd in Google but no help ! Can u tell me
> 
> Also is there any site of noida or gurgaon like www.bangaloreit.com
> 
> ...


 

Hi,

As per your query I can help you with that. Please send me an email on infomax.11@gmail.com mentioning your query and why you need all IT company addresses. Might be I have all stuff to resolve your concern. There is nothing hidden with this but I am searching few good guys for some webdevelopment work.

Regards
max


----------



## Chirag (Sep 19, 2006)

^^
What will u do if he sends u his query thru e-mail????? 
Answer here. Let others also know.


----------

